# Solved: Is my MAC infected??



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

I don't know for sure how to check for malware on a Mac, but it's been doing some freaky things, and I'm just wondering if they could be malware related. My CD-ROM drive (with burner) has been acting weird--won't read discs, spins erratically, spits discs out unexpectedly, won't eject discs, won't accept discs, etc.

I can't open programs by double clicking their icons in the Finder, I have to right-click to open them, and if there is something that you change to do this, I don't know how to do it, and I DIDN'T do it.

My battery is acting as though it is about to bite the dust--my computer will perform that "automatic shutdown" thing to save the memory on the hard discs that it is supposed to do when the battery is dead....EXCEPT it does it when the battery level still says 80% (it used to wait until 50%....not anymore). I DON'T receive the warning pop-up that I used to get when it would drain the battery normally, however, as soon as I plug it in to the power supply, the machine restarts and runs fine (with the exception of the problems mentioned above) but it never says that it's charged over 99%....

I'm not sure if I'm explaining this very well, so feel free to ask questions to get these/this issue resolved.

Thanks in advance for the help!!


----------



## drummerbull (Oct 24, 2006)

Sounds like you have some pretty weird problems happening. You can always try ClamAV, it is a virus detection program for the Mac. Give it a shot and see if it finds anything.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Farmgirl22 - did you talk with the Apple support regarding your battery issue/possible replacement (as I recommended here)?

As far as the other problems - have you verified/repaired disk permissions? Macintosh HD/Applications/Utilities/Disk Utility


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

Well, I talked with Apple, and they are taking it in for service, hopefully this will fix all of my problems....even the batter will be replaced they said.  Yay! Gonna mark it solved...


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Cool! Glad to hear they'll replace that battery. :up:


----------

